# Conversor ADC0804 problema free running



## Marduk (Ago 10, 2007)

Estimados amigos:

   Tengo un pequeño problema con un converso análogo digital, el famosos ADC0804. El sistema funciona muy bien y lo tengo configurado en modo free running, el problema se presenta en la partida del sistema, al cual se debe ingresar un pulso de forma manual para que inicie la conversión, y mi objetivo es de alguna forma evitar tener que presionar un pulsador cada ves que encienda el circuito y este comience de manera autónoma a funcionar.

  Espero que me puedan ayudar con este pequeño problema.

  un saludo 

  Daniel....


----------



## El nombre (Ago 10, 2007)

Condensador y resistencia. usa un diodo para la descarga rápida.

Saludos

PD indica que pulso necesitas alto o bajo y alguien te realizará el esquema si te pierdes.
Resaludos


----------



## Marduk (Ago 11, 2007)

Necesita un pulso bajo. si alguien puede mostrar un esquema de la configuración seria ideal gracias


----------



## El nombre (Ago 11, 2007)

Aquí lo tienes. El condensador descargado es parecido a un cortocircuito y queda "reflejado" el valor bajo en la pata del reset.


----------

